# Time for Ninja in UFC?



## JDenz (Nov 23, 2002)

DO you think it is Time for Ninja to come to UFC. I mean he has pretty much done all that he can do in Pride. If he came to the UFC he would give tito a run for the money. I know Tito beat Silva but that was awhile ago and now Ninja is the young hungry fighter. Unless he is getting serious cash from Pride he should come to UFC and try and fight Liddell or Tito whoever has the title. I mean he isn't going to get a chance at the Pride title for awhile without having to fight Silva.


----------



## cassidy (Nov 23, 2002)

Did you watch the fight last night? There is no way he could beat tito at this point in time.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 23, 2002)

Are you kidding?  Ken Rocked Tito and Ken was flat footed the whole fight.  Ninja has been in there with a better wrestler then Tito, Henderson, that fight was so close.  Better submission guy Sperry.  Him and Tito would be a great fight. Ninja has better strikes is natural at the weight, will never run out of gas it is the perfect matchup.


----------



## ace (Nov 24, 2002)

UFC is not the same as it once waz.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *UFC is not the same as it once waz. *



Just from the PPV comericals I would have to agree.  Is there some way to get the old UFC on tape/DVD somewhere cheap?  Amazon has it for $30 or something large.


----------



## ace (Nov 24, 2002)

Midia Play has some for under $20


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

Ya he got overpowered tonight by Arona and I think Tito is that strong he is not ready for Ortiz yet, but if Liddell wins that would be a great fight.


----------

